# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  حقيبة ذكية لشحن الأجهزة النقالة

## الحصن نيوز

*
*
*
*
***الحصن نيوز - تخيَّل أنك في مكان ما خارج المنزل وأنت بصحبة أجهزتك الإلكترونية المحمولة، وفجأة وبدون سابق إنذار وجدت جهازك في حاجة ماسة إلى شحن لإنجاز كثير من المهام المطلوبة للعمل، وللأسف المكان غير مهيئ لذلك. فما الحل إذن لهذه المشكلة التي تواجه العديد من الناس؟.الحل يكمن في تفادي حدوث هذه المفاجأة، لذا طرحت شركة 'Ful' الأمريكية المتخصصة في صناعة حقائب ذات جودة عالية وبأسلوب ذكي وفريد يناسب نمط الحياة وتساير أحدث خطوط الموضة، ومقرها مدينة 'ممفيس' بولاية 'تينيسي' الأمريكية، حقيبة 'Powerbag Messenger' لشحن الأجهزة النقالة خارج المنزل.ويبدو شكلها الخارجي كأي حقيبة كمبيوتر محمولة عادية، ولكنها مزودة من الداخل بنظام شحن متكامل، حيث يوجد مكان مخصص لبطارية تتميز بخفة وزنها وجهدها 3000 ميلي أمبير في الساعة قادرة على شحن الهاتف الذكي مثلا 4 مرات.وكذلك موصل آبل الاعتيادي '30-Pin-dock-Connector' الخاص بأجهزة 'آي أو إس' المحمولة، ومنفذ خاص لكل من 'ميني يو إس بي' و 'ميكرو يو إس بي' بالإضافة إلى أن البطارية مزودة بمنفذ 'يو إس بي' لشحن أي جهاز محمول.فضلاً عن أنها مزودة من الداخل والخارج بجيوب من مختلف الأحجام لوضع كافة الأشياء المرغوب حملها، فهناك من الداخل مكان خاص لكل من 'الكمبيوتر الدفتري' و'اللوحي' وكذلك اللوحي صغير الحجم و'قارئ الكتب الإلكترونية'،ومن الخارج جيب مخصص لزجاجة المياه على الجانب مبطَّنة بمادة تمنع تسرب أي سائل.كما يوجد على السطح الخارجي للحقيبة مؤشر ضوء LED مكوَّن من 4 إضاءات متدرجة، وذلك لتوضيح مقدار الطاقة بالبطارية ومفتاح خاص لتشغيل وإغلاق البطارية، وبمجرد الضغط على زر البطارية الخارجي تبدأ البطارية العمل في غضون ثانيتين ومن ثم توصيلها بالأجهزة المراد شحنها. وعند انتهاء شحن بطارية الحقيبة، يتم توصيل محول 'AC' المقاوم للماء والمدمج بالحقيبة داخل منفذ خاص به على جانب الحقيبة من الخارج ثم توصيل البطارية به لإعادة شحنها مرة أخرى. وظهر الحقيبة من الداخل مبطن بمادة سميكة لتوفير أفضل حماية لجميع الأجهزة الموجودة بالداخل من الارتطام أو الاصطدام، وبذلك فهي تعتبر حقيبة كمبيوتر محمولة مثالية للاستخدام اليومي والسفر.وتتوفر الحقيبة بعدة أشكال يمكن حملها على الظهر أو الكتف، وبنموذجين من البطاريات إما 3000 أو 6000 ميلي أمبير في الساعة، ويبلغ سعرها 140 دولاراً أمريكياً.*
تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

